# Get' Er Dun



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Carol brought me this the other day, came in her frosted flakes.. a bit of shaving on the front and Voila Perfect fit....

Enjoy! anyone else done the other cars?

Coach


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Dave! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I have Doc Hudson sitting at work...
The wheelbase is too long for any of the chassis I have...
So I must create something I guess...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool. I really like it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Sethy has his up and running too. I should have used the all over truck tires.
(note the little Mater car under construction, Seth climbs up on the hobby chair and has that lil screwdriver all the time, although its usually tearing my test ho train track up)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mattel/Tyco released two of them, the red sports car (McQueen?) and the blue mercury lead sled. They're nice. 

The truck looks grrrreat! 
I'll have to hunt one down. 
Frosted Flakes you say?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aaaagh! I NEED them! I started looking on Fleabay for them in the "cereal premiums" category... the freakin things are getting EXPENSIVE! I want Doc and Mater and Sally and Sheriff... then I can make up The King and Chick Hicks from a JLXT Mopar and a JL Buick...

You guys saw this one in another thread already, right? I made it from a keychain...




























--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes open when I go shopping next see how boxes of flakes I can buy. I"ll try and get ya a extra.


Coach


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks Coach! My wife got a Sally for me today... the nearby "bent 'n dent" grocery outlet had a couple boxes of Kelloggs cereal with the Cars promo, but the car was missing from one of them. I'm gonna go back and see if they get more. They generally sell damaged boxes of cereal for $1.00, so if they have more, I'll buy all I can find...

Sally seems to fit the truck wheelbase perfectly! :thumbsup: Gotta get on that project...

--rick

edit: hey coach, just got your email! now you've got mail! thx!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

radio shack is also selling the zip zaps from this movie. I think they have 3 or 4 of them


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

woo hoo! Sally is done, but I'm headed out to work and didn't get a chance to take pictures. I'll try to get a couple tonight. She fit pretty well on a JLTO short wheelbase chassis...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

For your viewing pleasure... Sally! (Holy Porsche...)




























The windows and taillights are colored with Sharpies. (Actually, the taillights are a red marker made for writing on CDs, but it seems about the same as a Sharpie.) Next for a look underneath at what I had to do to make it fit...

Oh, and that's a SWB JLTO underneath.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The front screwpost is just Plastruct tubing notched to fit over the edge of the post that's already there and JB Welded into place. The rear bumper was cut off the toy chassis and its mounting post kinda shortened so that the rear of the JLTO chassis fits into the notch between the part of the post that's on the body and the part that's on the bumper, if that makes sense...




























Hey, how close or far off in wheelbase are Mater, Doc, and Sheriff to existing slot car chassis? It looked like coach got Mater on a Slimline, and sethndaddy got it on, what is that, a LWB Tjet? I can't wait to do a couple more of these... modifying exisitng slot bodies to fit on Chick and King are gonna be challenging...


--rick


----------

